# VA IPC journeymen test



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Has anyone takin that test lately? The one through PSI testing? I have the breakdown on how many questions it is and how many questions on each section. What I'm
Wanting to know is more specifics on the test. I'd like about 5 minutes of someone's time if you'd be willing to call me. Pm me if you can, I'll give you my number. Taking test this Saturday, thanks guys


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Nevermind, passed it on first try


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

were you in tysons this morning? I was there taking my journeyman gasfitting.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

evan said:


> were you in tysons this morning? I was there taking my journeyman gasfitting.


Yes I was! Seat 10


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

small world. seat 5 :thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Do well VA lads !!! Keep up the proud tradition !!! 

Best of luck !


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

How hard was the gasfitters test? What do I need to focus on?


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

The test was easy. Getting approval from the state board to take the test was a bit troublesome. Did you do apprenticeship school through ACE? I did. I had to get the Director of the apprenticeship school to send me a signed letter that breaks down the syllabus and designates the amount of vocational training that pertains exclusively to gasfitting. For me this was 99 hours over 4 years. I had 99 because of a school project in 3rd year which gave me a bit more. With that letter I was able to apply 6 years OTJ + at least 80 hours vocational training. Without the project I was definitely under 80 hours and would have had to apply with 7 years experience + 40 hours vocational. 

Test was easy though. Mostly sizing, hanger spacing. Also questions out of 
NFPA-58 Liquid Petroleum Gas Code
, 2008 which I didn't have. These questions mainly dealt with installation / placement of above and underground lp tanks.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

evan said:


> The test was easy. Getting approval from the state board to take the test was a bit troublesome. Did you do apprenticeship school through ACE? I did. I had to get the Director of the apprenticeship school to send me a signed letter that breaks down the syllabus and designates the amount of vocational training that pertains exclusively to gasfitting. For me this was 99 hours over 4 years. I had 99 because of a school project in 3rd year which gave me a bit more. With that letter I was able to apply 6 years OTJ + at least 80 hours vocational training. Without the project I was definitely under 80 hours and would have had to apply with 7 years experience + 40 hours vocational.
> 
> Test was easy though. Mostly sizing, hanger spacing. Also questions out of
> NFPA-58 Liquid Petroleum Gas Code
> , 2008 which I didn't have. These questions mainly dealt with installation / placement of above and underground lp tanks.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Nevermind, passed it on first try


 






Congratulations on passing the exam.

If I'm understanding this thread, you VA journeyman have to pass (2) exams? One for gas and the other for plumbing?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats to all of you! Now, in 2 years, you will have the pleasure of sitting thru 3 hrs. of excitement doing your recert classes...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

At a cost of $250.00 + . Lol! Ridiculous .


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Congratulations on passing the exam.
> 
> If I'm understanding this thread, you VA journeyman have to pass (2) exams? One for gas and the other for plumbing?


Yes, journeymen/master plumber ( 2 separate licenses) and journeymen/master gas fitter (2 separate licenses.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Congrats to all of you! Now, in 2 years, you will have the pleasure of sitting thru 3 hrs. of excitement doing your recert classes...


3 HRS ???? We have to do 14-16 hrs of "Continuing Education" every 2 years to renew our license (depending on the license)


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

PlumbDumber said:


> 3 HRS ???? We have to do 14-16 hrs of "Continuing Education" every 2 years to renew our license (depending on the license)


Just for one license? That's ridiculous.
As far as the separate exams for plbg./gas goes, years ago the gas lic. was an add-on if you had a Masters plbg. lic. Only thing I had to do class/test-wise was get certified for 2 psi.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Where I am there is no journeymens license and you don't need a separate license for gas. The master plumbers license allows you to do everything. Also, once you obtain the license, you don't need to take any more classes. You have it forever enless you F up and it gets revoked.


----------



## Gene S. (Sep 24, 2013)

In Western NY each city, township, or village has their own licensing requirements. Most don't have a Journeyman requirement but some do. All have to fall under the NYS plumbing code which falls under the IPC. They can add to that code for their area (and some do) but they cant take away from it. All the license here are for life unless you get it revoked for some reason. Each expire on Dec. 31. Its basically a money grab for the different municipalities- you can be licensed on this side of the street but not the other. Cost range from $175 to roughly $300 to apply and take the test, depending. Cost range from $125 to about $200 to renew each year. If you choose not to work in a certain township but want to keep your license active most will allow you to pay a lower fee. Don't pay that fee and lose the license. You will then probably have to retake their test to get it back. Must have 5 years verifiable time to take a Journeyman's test and must have 10 years to sit for the Masters.
As a good Irish boy it always amazes me how in certain townships seemingly all the licensed plumbers have "vowels" at the end of their name. This type of arrangement is strife with nepotism. In some towns it is virtually impossible to get in to take the test unless you know or are related to somebody. Its their way of controlling competition.


----------

